# Martial law?



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Gov. nixon just sent 4000 NG troops to st louis and put there commander in charge of security wouldnt that be martial law?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Not necessarily.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Call it an executive action. Just like immigration reform. If the one don't obey the law why should the other. 

Anyway im hungry so im going to kfc now.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Based on what we saw last evening, I am thinking martial law might not be such a bad idea for those animals.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not yet. Just a show of force.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

with they way the protest are spreading nationaly they need to be careful one death legit kill or not could start bad things


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> Based on what we saw last evening, I am thinking martial law might not be such a bad idea for those animals.


I don't disagree....Send in a couple of tanks and declare the street off limits...looters will be shot on site. Problem is that opens pandoras box


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Damn theres a protest in Juneau alaska, wasnt aware there where any blacks there not being rascist honestly didnt think there where any there


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Things will need to be worse for martial law. They are Afraid of what might happen if cracking skulls or using force becomes necessary.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I don't disagree....Send in a couple of tanks and declare the street off limits...looters will be shot on site. Problem is that opens pandoras box


Agreed, on both points.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Hmmm. Currently the govts take on martial law is confiscate guns from the residents right? I'm not in favor of disarming the good guys.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Martial law is the suspension of civil law.
Military law takes over, with any and all civil law being overridden.
No rights, no legal protection.
It will take much more than riots to see that come around.
And they'll have me to answer to if they do.
If it is allowed anywhere, it can be enacted where you live too.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I don't disagree....Send in a couple of tanks and declare the street off limits...looters will be shot on site. Problem is that opens pandoras box


The 105mm's might open Pandora's box, . . . but properly applied 30mm gatlings can close the box for good, . . . just depends on whether the commander has the fortitude to send it.

I would probably be room temperature right now if the Advance Auto store had been mine, . . . but there would have been a bunch of thugs picking 7.62 mm bug spray out of their butts (or 5.56 if they were lightweights).

I have absolutely no qualms in distributing effective measures, . . . illegal thugs know what they are doing, . . . they just think they can get away with it. I've said it before, . . . will say it again, . . . Kent State was an event that put an end to the idiocy of the universities of the day.

Did someone innocent die that day? I'll say "NO" on the basis that if he/she had been in their dorm and away from the ruckus, . . . they would have lived longer. Far as I'm concerned, . . . they went out to be a "social" part of the problem, . . . and unfortunately got charged a much higher price for their entertainment than they had anticipated.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Danm said:


> Damn theres a protest in Juneau alaska, wasnt aware there where any blacks there not being rascist honestly didnt think there where any there


Color me puzzled. My Daddy always said black folks dont like cold weather. Shows to go ya huh?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Color me what you want, No one including the Pres tells me what to do when I want to. Martial Law, I guess I change my name to Martial. **** the NG, they are homeles jobless ****s that do not want to go active, Duty in the first place. When Martial Law comes down here, which it won't we will kill anything that violates our rights. No ****in dicken around, no negotiation, that is over. Get here come correct, or get killed.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Umm...Jeep, I know many Natl. Guard guys who have gone to Afghanistan and Iraq. 
Just sayin...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Each state is different with its laws. Governor can call out the state's national guard for various reasons. Eminent disaster would be one. Civil unrest is another.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Very big difference in using NG as folks who disuade civil unrest with authority to detain...vice martial law which give the right to arrest... either way Posse cumatatus prevents the active duty soldiers from being used...but it is a step in that direction...one I disagree with...do not advocate for Martial law..it leads to much worse things for us all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know Martial but Slippy declared Law over Slippy Lodge. There was no rioting, no looting no unauthorized burning of vehicles or buildings. All were required to have a firearm on their person or in close proximity. One Pike (no severed head) seemed to ward off unwanted "protestors".

Overall, peace and goodwill was maintained at Slippy Lodge.

From all of us to all of you, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> ...I have absolutely no qualms in distributing effective measures, . . . illegal thugs know what they are doing, . . . they just think they can get away with it. I've said it before, . . . will say it again, . . . Kent State was an event that put an end to the idiocy of the universities of the day.
> 
> Did someone innocent die that day? I'll say "NO" on the basis that if he/she had been in their dorm and away from the ruckus, . . . they would have lived longer. Far as I'm concerned, . . . they went out to be a "social" part of the problem, . . . and unfortunately got charged a much higher price for their entertainment than they had anticipated.
> 
> ...


I see you're not a fan of the Constitution and the right of peaceful assembly, not to mention the murder of unarmed civilians. Perhaps you should move to China, where you would be right in line with government policy.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ferguson is peaceful assembly?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> I see you're not a fan of the Constitution and the right of peaceful assembly, not to mention the murder of unarmed civilians. Perhaps you should move to China, where you would be right in line with government policy.


Evidently you don't know Dwight.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Nope. Dwight referenced the Kent State 1970 attack by national guards on unarmed students. I don't know why, but I take exception to his statements.

As for knowing Dwight, I seriously doubt if I want to. I will treat him just the same as I would any other cockroach.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Nope. Dwight referenced the Kent State 1970 attack by national guards on unarmed students. I don't know why, but I take exception to his statements.
> 
> As for knowing Dwight, I seriously doubt if I want to. I will treat him just the same as I would any other cockroach.


Peartree,

Did you actually write, "I don't know why, but I take exception to his statements"?

I and many others are damn glad that men like Dwight are here. Don't be an idiot like many of the fools who "protested" that day at Kent State. Take back your comments and think them over.

Thanks
Slippy


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry, but that's free speech for ya. Or don't you like that idea either?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Of course I like free speech, I am the freakin' poster child of free speech.

Specifically regarding your comments about Dwight, I think you don't know what you are "speeching" about.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Nope. Dwight referenced the Kent State 1970 attack by national guards on unarmed students. I don't know why, but I take exception to his statements.
> 
> As for knowing Dwight, I seriously doubt if I want to. I will treat him just the same as I would any other cockroach.


I thought I'd seen some big ones, but you sir are the biggest asshat I've seen lately!


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

when the other felon, trevon,got his come upance, the brother in cheif, obummer, and his lacky, Eric holder, said oh its racist america, and that was the green light to attack ******. this time they say looting bad, burnig bad, and call up the guard. Its about time! Now if they just refuse to rebuild, the scumbags will have to move.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

As always the biggest problem people have is really understanding what their rights are and what they mean. Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people *peaceably to assemble*, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

The very moment someone begins to shout threats or throw rocks or act belligerent...then it's no longer peaceable and subject to policing. Kent State, Ferguson, no different except back then the NG had a lot more vets that came from Korea and Vietnam wars and had been called baby killer and other vile names by students like those. Then the students picked up rocks and threw them at the guardsmen...Rocks can be deadly weapons so the guardsmen fired 67 rounds. and killed 4 and wounded 9. We have in the NG now a lot of vets from Iraq and Afghanistan wars however they were treated much more honorably, due in large part because of Vietnam era vets who stood up back in 91 and said Hell no! Never again will we tolerate that behavior when we were in Desert Storm and the anti-war movement started up again. That's why the left today is very quick to say...we are anti-war not anti soldier. Thanks for that all of you Vietnam and Korean era vets.

I can say this...If some group confronting me throws rocks at me I'm willing to shoot back. Haven't you ever heard of people being stoned to death? It's a valid threat.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> As always the biggest problem people have is really understanding what their rights are and what they mean. Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people *peaceably to assemble*, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.
> 
> The very moment someone begins to shout threats or throw rocks or act belligerent...then it's no longer peaceable and subject to policing. Kent State, Ferguson, no different except back then the NG had a lot more vets that came from Korea and Vietnam wars and had been called baby killer and other vile names by students like those. Then the students picked up rocks and threw them at the guardsmen...Rocks can be deadly weapons so the guardsmen fired 67 rounds. and killed 4 and wounded 9. We have in the NG now a lot of vets from Iraq and Afghanistan wars however they were treated much more honorably, due in large part because of Vietnam era vets who stood up back in 91 and said Hell no! Never again will we tolerate that behavior when we were in Desert Storm and the anti-war movement started up again. That's why the left today is very quick to say...we are anti-war not anti soldier. Thanks for that all of you Vietnam and Korean era vets.
> 
> I can say this...If some group confronting me throws rocks at me I'm willing to shoot back. Haven't you ever heard of people being stoned to death? It's a valid threat.


A rock to the head is a clear and present danger for "serious bodily injury".
As far as Texas law is concerned, that's sufficient to respond with equal deadly force.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> Nope. Dwight referenced the Kent State 1970 attack by national guards on unarmed students. I don't know why, but I take exception to his statements.
> 
> As for knowing Dwight, I seriously doubt if I want to. I will treat him just the same as I would any other cockroach.


And, . . . you sir, . . . have documented the exact reason you do not understand the problem. *"I don't know why, but I take exception to his statements."*

While those students at Kent state were finishing up their high school, . . . or as underclassmen at KSU, . . . I was on a US Navy destroyer, . . . trying the best I could to help an impoverished and wonderful people keep themselves free of the tyranny of communism. (Yes, . . . I ate, slept, laughed, and cried with and along side many Vietnamese people, . . . who were by and large a wonderful, loving, and caring people, . . . in the places I was.)

Or, . . . at a river patrol boat base, . . . with a group that later on would take well over 50% casualties.

Or on another destroyer, . . . where a young man would not duck fast enough, . . . and got decapitated inside a 5 inch /38 gun mount.

So I come back to central Ohio, . . . and find the students "peacefully protesting" by burning down buildings, . . . throwing rocks at the national guardsmen, . . . threatening to kill the guardsmen and/or their families, . . . and I am living literally next door, . . . 60 feet away, . . . from another hot-bed of liberal anti-war, anti-government, anti-law and order scum bag college brats who had rich enough parents who could keep them in college, . . . to avoid the draft.

No, . . . *you really do not know why you take exception* to what I said, . . . because *you do not know*. Unless you lived that era, . . . experienced that era, . . . laid awake listening to the sounds and hoping they were all good sounds, . . . unless you sat up in the guard tower with an M-60, . . . praying for daylight, . . . and seeing the same thing coming to your home town, . . . your city, . . . to your wife, brothers, and family, . . . no you really cannot understand.

You have no yardstick to measure, . . . except some whitewashed and sanitized report that placed all the blame on the guardsmen, . . . and none on the troublemakers. You cannot fathom it because you were not one of those scared young men, . . . surrounded by hundreds of yelling, screaming, taunting, threatening raucous terrorist thugs, . . .

I was not there, . . . did not shoot, . . . but I will say this for the men who did. There were well over 100 rounds shot off, . . . and only 8 or so were wounded, . . . 4 killed. Personally, . . . I believe many of the rounds were purposely shot high, . . . unfortunately some were not.

This is a little excerpt for you to read from one of the newspapers: you will probably disregard it, . . . but that is your choice:

_In Columbus, Sylvester Del Corso, Adjutant General of the Ohio National Guard, said in a statement that the guardsmen had been forced to shoot after a sniper opened fire against the troops from a nearby rooftop and the crowd began to move to encircle the guardsmen.

Frederick P. Wenger, the Assistant Adjutant General, said the troops had opened fire after they were shot at by a sniper.

"They were understanding orders to take cover and return any fire," he said._

No, . . . they never found the sniper or the rifle, . . . that does not mean there never was one.

In closing, . . . I personally deplored the events, . . . still do, . . . but it served the purpose of stopping the riots. When people push others too far, . . . that is the result, . . . Ferguson got off lightly this time, . . . one thug dead.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Dwight.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Danm said:


> Gov. nixon just sent 4000 NG troops to st louis and put there commander in charge of security wouldnt that be martial law?


Hoping they dont show up to stand around with their fingers up the rectum like the last batch.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I was going to let this go, but I cannot.



thepeartree said:


> Nope. Dwight referenced the Kent State 1970 attack by national guards on unarmed students. I don't know why, but I take exception to his statements.
> 
> As for knowing Dwight, I seriously doubt if I want to. I will treat him just the same as I would any other cockroach.


What are you, some kind of retard?

First on Kent State (and similar protests of that era): You do realize that if the morons at Kent State had gotten their way in 1970 you would not have the freedom of speech, freedom of assembly, right to bear arms, the protection from unlawful search and seizure, etc,? Those hippie bastards wanted, and were fighting for, full-on Chinese style communism here in the United States. That's right dipshit, at the same time Mao was busy killing 70 million Chinese, mommy and daddy's little scholar at Kent State and every other university in the country were trying to bring that same shit here. It is only by the Grace of God and the blood and sweat of guys like Dwight, RPD and Hartman that they were unsuccessful.

On Dwight: I DO know Dwight. I have done business with him. I get the sermons he preaches at his church every week on DVD in the mail. Plus, I know the human side of him from here and e-mails. I consider it a great honor to count him as one of my friends.

You have no idea about the can of worms you have opened here today boy. We do tolerate differences of opinion, but we DO NOT tolerate ****tards like like you slandering one of our own. I STRONGLY suggest you apologize to Dwight or leave this site tonight and do not return.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> ...You have no idea about the can of worms you have opened here today boy. We do tolerate differences of opinion, but we DO NOT tolerate ****tards like like you slandering one of our own. I STRONGLY suggest you apologize to Dwight or leave this site tonight and do not return.


Apology is an easy thing. I hope Peartree will do this.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Apology is an easy thing. I hope Peartree will do this.


Easy and hard. But I hope so too.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Nope. Dwight referenced the Kent State 1970 attack by national guards on unarmed students. I don't know why, but I take exception to his statements.
> 
> As for knowing Dwight, I seriously doubt if I want to. I will treat him just the same as I would any other cockroach.


You went full retard man, Never go full retard...


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> As for knowing Dwight, I seriously doubt if I want to. I will treat him just the same as I would any other cockroach.


You really crossed the line with this comment. I don't know Dwight personally, however his posts have always been interesting, and never vile, as yours was. I suggest you apologize ( without using the word "if"), or go somewhere else. Or both.


----------

